# Clearwater Guides



## Stitch (Oct 10, 2015)

I can take you for gas money if I don't have my captains license by then. Grouper and reds around docks or can pole around the interior of Anclote for little tarpon and snook. If the cobia are here by then can catch cobia on flies consistently around Anclote.


----------

